# Just checking to see if..New Jersey



## Heck (Jul 14, 2008)

If anyone was going to the The Quick Chek New Jersey Festival of Ballooning at Solberg Airport in Readington, New Jersey july 25,26,27 I may go too catch the the early lift off. not sure what day yet. 


Here is the site http://www.balloonfestival.com/info/directions/


----------



## spiffybeth (Jul 14, 2008)

i see a billboard for this when i drive home from work!
the gin blossoms AND menudo are performing, you really cant beat that!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sarcasm)

ill be away, otherwise, i have a sneaking suspicion i would have gone....


----------



## Heck (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh come on you know you have a Menudo poster around somewhere lol. I went with my sister like 8 years ago and it was cool to see 100 + ballons take off at once. They also had a pretty good air show but I think they just have one air show act this year, So thats kinda lame.


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome! I'll look into it!


----------



## Heck (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I made it out and it was good weather. Here is a link to some shots from the day.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132242


----------

